# how long does it take



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

how big and how old do piraya have to be before they are considered adults


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

From opefe:
"Sexually mature fishes are those that are (female) approximately 28 cm SL (= 11.02 inches SL) and male, 18.0 cm SL (=7.087 inches SL). Be sure to add 1.5 inches to achieve TL (= Total Length) to those previous numbers. "

Heres weres its from as well as lots for info:
Opefe

probably about 2-3 years


----------

